# Definition of Demolition



## jar546 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a local story that played out in court today.  Apparently this guy allegedly has a history of non-compliance with a very large commercial building that he owns.  He disputed the definition of "demolition" in court which thank goodness got him nowhere.  I think this is the beginning of his problems.



> _The owner of a property that burned last week in Danville, PA now has to pay a fine and go to jail.__Gib Spradlin, the owner of the old Cabinet Industries in Danville, walked into Montour County court on Monday afternoon. A judge ruled that Spradlin must go to jail for contempt of court._
> 
> _Just a week ago Spadlin's building on Water Street in Danville caught fire. He told Newswatch 16 he was removing piping from the building with a blowtorch when a fire started. Danville officials say he wasn't suppose to be doing that. Officials got a court order in April to stop Spradlin from doing any unauthorized demolition work. So, they took him to court._
> 
> ...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 17, 2010)

> Spradlin is also not allowed on the property.


Now that almost sounds like a court taking of his property when an individual is not allowed on his own property

He could have been "salvaging" materials as part of his required demolition plan (3303.1) if he had submitted one.


----------

